# could do with a new shampoo



## Captain Pugwash (Mar 23, 2011)

having only used GG Glossworkz, I think I should maybe try some others ...even some from GG 

Nothing wrong with Glossworkz I hasten to add, but I did see on their site that with Maxi Suds II it does say its suitable for use in sunlight, but nothing if Glossworkz is or not ( I am planning ahead here for the sunshine in summer..and I am optimistic as well) so would like something that is suitable to use in sunshine as well:thumb:

So what would you recommend? now I know its not about suds ...but me being an old fashioned kinda guy ...I like suds so would prefer something that has a decent amount when you use it and wont strip any wax etc 

thanks in advance


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Cg cw&g


----------



## Captain Pugwash (Mar 23, 2011)

would that be ok to use on a hot sunny day??


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

tbh, any shampoo can be used in sun if your quick enough to not let the water dry out,,


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

-Kev- said:


> tbh, any shampoo can be used in sun if your quick enough to not let the water dry out,,


This :thumb:


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

autofinesse lather


----------



## Steampunk (Aug 11, 2011)

If you like suds, you will LOVE Auto-Finesse Lather! This is possibly the richest feeling shampoo I've ever tried, and certainly manages to give BTBM a good run for its money. Lather simply does not disappoint on any conceivable level. One thing that I think you'll also like about the 'proper' boutique shampoos is that they don't dry out your hands like lesser offerings do, which makes the experience MUCH more enjoyable. A very, very, very close second would have to be Dodo-Juice Born to Be Mild. I really don't think that either product would disappoint. Hopefully this helps...

Steampunk


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

duet-turtlewax-all shampoos are half decent just dont be fooled that if it dont smell nice and is concentrated to 1million to 1 it's no good.


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

Chemical_Guys_Citrus_Wash_N_Gloss


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Keir said:


> Chemical_Guys_Citrus_Wash_N_Gloss


I was a staunch AG BSC user until I got some CG CW&G from a fellow member, I'm a convert now, it's not quite as slick as ag bsc but it's nicer to use and leaves a better finish imho.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

CG Citrus Wash and Gloss. It's a great shampoo. It's been my main shampoo for about 4 years. 

I've been using Wolf's Nano Bathe since I applied BW and that cleans very well too.


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

The only shampoo's i've bought twice are BTBM and Sour Power rally like both of them.

I also think AF Lather is a very good shampoo


----------



## JonBlack (Nov 2, 2010)

Just had a another bottle of Raceglaze Aquabathe arrive this morning. Think its my 5th or 6th one now. 

Love it :thumb:

But the Auto-Finesse one sounds good.


----------



## conrad222 (Jan 5, 2010)

my 2 fav are Autobrite bannagloss and af lather bannagloss just edges it for me best ive used!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

My favourites are Auto Finesse Lather, Optimum Car Shampoo and the BriteMAX shampoo


----------



## Crash (Apr 14, 2009)

Dodo juice Born to be mild gets the thumbs up from me :thumb:


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Again cg wash n gloss, tried a fair few and onto a second bottle of this now, for the price tag you wnt be dissapointed and if you have an emply sample bottle you can come get a squirt of it from me before you buy!.

Give's a pm as 2 min up the road if interested :wave:


----------



## Captain Pugwash (Mar 23, 2011)

couped said:


> Again cg wash n gloss, tried a fair few and onto a second bottle of this now, for the price tag you wnt be dissapointed and if you have an emply sample bottle you can come get a squirt of it from me before you buy!.
> 
> Give's a pm as 2 min up the road if interested :wave:


very kind offer ...I may take you up on that :thumb:


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

zaino z7


----------



## burger (Feb 10, 2009)

Duragloss 901 is an excellent product


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

BTBM or wash + gloss or SN shampoo :thumb:


----------



## Spizz (Nov 16, 2011)

- Dodo BTBM, Duragloss 901, or Megs Gold Class Wash

Any of those 3 are the best IMO.


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Can't beat Dodo BTBM . I'm hearing good things about AF lather but haven't tried it yet


----------



## ShampooEfficient (Jan 19, 2008)

Dodo BTBM, every time.


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

So the main 3 seem to be

Chemical guys : wash + gloss
DoDo : Born to be mild
AutoFiness : lather

get some samples in if youmve not picked yet.


----------



## Captain Pugwash (Mar 23, 2011)

Keir said:


> So the main 3 seem to be
> 
> Chemical guys : wash + gloss
> DoDo : Born to be mild
> ...


Yes it would seem those are the main three ...Samples from where???


----------



## noddy r32 (Nov 13, 2010)

BTBM is great the best shampoo by far, didnt rate AF lather it will be going on sales thread!


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Lusso oro autobathe.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Lusso auto bathe is on the top of my list! It's easily the best I've tried so far! 

I like Victoria wax super soap, but not as much conditioning or lubrication as the lusso. 

I like Meg's gold class for best OTC car wash. Meg's soft wash gel is also a favourite, I've always got a bottle in my collection. 

I'm still waiting on my Duragloss 901 to turn up so I can try it. Can't wait for that one!


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

+1 Lusso Autobathe


----------



## Captain Pugwash (Mar 23, 2011)

Well Thank you to all have now got Chemical Guys Citrus Wash & Gloss and Dodo born to be mild 

Just need to get the weather and time to try them and see how I get one with those, and then maybe try 

autofinesse lather 
Lusso Autobathe

should give me a fair comparison I think


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

AS Duet (new formular) is a great everyday shampoo, value for money

You can't go wrong with AF Lather
Autoglym shampoo (new formula) is a nice one also

Glossworkz will be a very hard one to beat


----------



## bmwman (Jun 11, 2008)

CG citrus wash and gloss for me. Also like the CG body wash n wax for a quick spray with foam lance. I have maxi suds but it seemed to have a negative effect on the snow foam. Also in my opinion something that I think i'll always have is megs shampoo plus. Dont you just love researching a new purchase lol.


----------



## Captain Pugwash (Mar 23, 2011)

well I have no problem with Glossworkz its just I have not really tried any others ...but I do like my suds ...I feel better when i see lots of suds on the car 

its dark when I get home and I am not given my neighbours any more video footage for them to laugh at by washing the car in the dark ( they already think i am daft when I get the snow foam out)


----------



## Tomukas (Oct 21, 2008)

Does glossworkz smell like bubble gum ?


----------



## matt_83 (Apr 28, 2009)

Wolfgang Auto Bathe and Meguiar's #62 for me


----------



## Andy G (Feb 2, 2006)

+1 on the Megs #62


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

Tomukas said:


> Does glossworkz smell like bubble gum ?


Watermelon :thumb:

Wash and wax has a bubblegum scent

maxi suds is cherry/marzipan

and the citruswash and gloss has a "citrusy" scent to it :lol:


----------



## Tomukas (Oct 21, 2008)

Jordan said:


> Watermelon :thumb:
> 
> Wash and wax has a bubblegum scent
> 
> ...


Hello thanks , i have heard somewhere in this forum that chemical guys will release new shampoo this month ? is it true?


----------



## koolaid_guy (May 10, 2011)

cg maxi suds and cg wash and gloss for me


----------

